# Lars Andersen - Archery



## Blizzard (Jan 25, 2015)

If you haven't seen this, this guy is a freak:


----------



## CDG (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2015)

Seen this floating around facecrap but hadn't watched it yet.   That's insane...


----------



## Grunt (Jan 25, 2015)

Serious devotion to the art of Archery and a lot of practice and muscle memory.

Very cool indeed.....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2015)

dude is a freak, in a good way....  Impressive as shit.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Seen this floating around facecrap but hadn't watched it yet.   That's insane...


Grabbing an arrow out of the air just blows my mind. I have to wonder how he went about training for that, including how many times did he wind up with an arrow sticking out of his arm?? Who ever was launching the arrows at him, must have been pretty adept at this. I don't know anyone I would try that with. The more I think about this, the more impressed I am.


----------



## Wench (Jan 25, 2015)

That's hot.


----------



## Betenhauser (Jan 25, 2015)

Arrow on arrow violence.  Sweet.  In all seriousness, that's some Green Arrow s--t!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Grabbing an arrow out of the air just blows my mind. I have to wonder how he went about training for that, including how many times did he wind up with an arrow sticking out of his arm?? Who ever was launching the arrows at him, must have been pretty adept at this. I don't know anyone I would try that with. The more I think about this, the more impressed I am.


He blew my mind by grabbing an arrow out of the air.  He fucking suicide bombed it by SHOOTING an arrow out of the air with another arrow!  This guy is nuts!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2015)

So this is the one guy who SHOULD bring a bow to a gun fight


----------



## CDG (Jan 25, 2015)

3 arrows in .6 seconds?  That's fucking insane.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 26, 2015)

That guy uses a bow better than most Infanteers I've seen use a rifle!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 26, 2015)

And he's a LARP'er.  No shock there. 

Awesome skills.


----------



## pardus (Jan 26, 2015)

We, as ignorant, superior thinking, modern people don't realise or understand the skills our ancestors had. Their technology and skill was far better than we give them credit for. 
This is an awesome display of that.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 26, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> He blew my mind by grabbing an arrow out of the air.  He fucking suicide bombed it by SHOOTING an arrow out of the air with another arrow!  This guy is nuts!


Not to mention the seated "quick draw" with head shots to 2 targets!  Are you friggin' kidding me?!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

pardus said:


> We, as ignorant, superior thinking, modern people don't realise or understand the skills our ancestors had. Their technology and skill was far better than we give them credit for.
> This is an awesome display of that.



agreed....   and it's hard to be effective with 2 feet of arrow impaling your chest....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2015)

pardus said:


> We, as ignorant, superior thinking, modern people don't realise or understand the skills our ancestors had. Their technology and skill was far better than we give them credit for.
> This is an awesome display of that.


 
Absolutely. The Parthians perfected a horseback technique where they would feign retreat, luring their enemies to chase, and then turn in the saddle in unison and fire arrows at their pursuers while at full gallop..._The Parthian Shot..._has come down to us as "the parting shot."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parthian_shot

Andersen has resurrected a lost military art.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Absolutely. The Parthians perfected a horseback technique where they would feign retreat, luring their enemies to chase, and then turn in the saddle in unison and fire arrows at their pursuers while at full gallop..._The Parthian Shot..._has come down to us as "the parting shot."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parthian_shot
> 
> Andersen has resurrected a lost military art.




the Mongols also were SUPERB mounted archers.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 27, 2015)

The skeptics weigh in: http://geekdad.com/2015/01/danish-archer/


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2015)

The skeptics can't deny the skills bowmen had to master in the days before gunfire, especially mounted or chariot-borne archers. The Parthians had no stirrups. The Mongols, as x SF med points out, were superb mounted archers. Pardus is right that we don't give enough credit to the skills ancient warriors had to master to survive the brutal close combat of their day. These guys had to be part acrobats.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2015)

I read the article, and while I bow-hunt, I cannot claim to be anywhere near an archery expert. What is "Geekdad" butt-hurt about? To me it almost seems that he is saying, "if I can't do that, no way anyone else can!"


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, I don't see Geekdad's point either.  "He probably missed a bunch before making it".  Yeah, so does everyone until they master it.  No way the guy was radically off and managed to get lucky with those shots just the once.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2015)

Someone is butt hurt:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 17, 2015)

Someone's dead right, and most of that shit is what I thought of immediately looking at it. 

Then again, I grew up shooting archery from before I was allowed to have my own rifle all the way through till about... oh, around 08? when I sold my bow due to it collecting more dust than I felt appropriate, and it went to someone who's got as much love as I do and a more appropriate area to be ABLE to shoot... There just wasn't a safe spot for me to shoot bow from the house in AK, whereas in Georgia I could shoot into our carport from the street (or backyard from the street) and risk nothing other than breaking a carbon shaft on brick or sinking it halfway down the shaft into a wooden fence that delineated "yard" and "desolate bramblebrush of doom combined with wait-a-minute vines".


----------

